
Landscape: Hosted continuous Python code metrics - speg
https://landscape.io/
======
mrgoldenbrown
If anyone else has the same question, their FAQ says they use Prospector to
generate the metrics. Prospector in turn appears to mainly use pylint.

------
drdaeman
Did I get it right, it's only available for GitHub users and only useable for
GitHub-hosted repositories?

~~~
carlio
Hi, creator of the site here. Currently it is only useable for GitHub hosted
repos and therefore GitHub users, but the plan is to extend this in the
future. Step 1 is to iron out the bugs in general but private repos or
arbitrary repo hosts will be added.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to run around screaming while the server
melts :)

------
bcl
I prefer using pylint in a pre-commit hook so that I can catch problems
_before_ pushing them.

~~~
carlio
You may therefore be intereseted in following
[https://github.com/landscapeio/prospector](https://github.com/landscapeio/prospector),
which is the 'command line' version of Landscape. If you already have pylint
setup and configured, then it's probably not useful to you, but for people who
are starting out, it aims to be helpful straight away and to have sensible
defaults rather than the onslaught that you usually receive the first time you
run Pylint.

------
hadem
Does anyone know of any similar tools for a PHP code base?

